# IRS contact anyone ?



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

I haven't heard anything back. 
We about broke even on taxes last year. They will be sending us <$40.


----------



## Nest0817 (Sep 28, 2016)

since05/16 said:


> I haven't heard anything back.
> We about broke even on taxes last year. They will be sending us <$40.


I'm worried, I did my taxes in early Feb. they still pending...  I hope I don't get an audit


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

If you had a blatant math error on your 1040, you won't hear from them until late summer at the earliest.

If you're being audited for 2016, it will be at least 18 months from now, probably 2-3 years.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't fall for the phone call either. It's a scam. Got one the other day.

They will never call you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Audits are at an all time low due to budget costs. The IRS needs to earn $4-5 per $1 spent on an audit to justify an audit. You are pretty small fry in comparison. As long as there's nothing glaringly obvious, the chances of an audit is slim to none. They've having a hard time auditing the people that make $1,000,000 and more a year, the people that more than likely are using very creative accounting and would more than likely owe significant taxes to justify audits.

As long as you were as truthful as possible, I doubt you'll have any issues.

I heard they did change the law so they will have up to 6 years to audit you though... as opposed to 3 years.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And they like to use High Profile people so the rest of the sheep conform, especially during tax season.

And tell them you just a poor Uber driver and living out of your car, will you please put me in your Un - collectable status ?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Audits are at an all time low due to budget costs. The IRS needs to earn $4-5 per $1 spent on an audit to justify an audit. You are pretty small fry in comparison. As long as there's nothing glaringly obvious, the chances of an audit is slim to none. They've having a hard time auditing the people that make $1,000,000 and more a year, the people that more than likely are using very creative accounting and would more than likely owe significant taxes to justify audits.
> 
> As long as you were as truthful as possible, I doubt you'll have any issues.
> 
> I heard they did change the law so they will have up to 6 years to audit you though... as opposed to 3 years.


Under the Internal Revenue Code, Section 6501 provides a three-year statute of limitations on tax audits with two exceptions:
1. If a taxpayer omits from gross income an amount that exceeds 25 percent of the stated gross income the time limit is doubled to 6 years.
2. The IRS has *no time limit* when an audit pertains to a tax return that is false or fraudulent, reflects a willful attempt to evade taxation or when no tax return at all is filed.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Under the Internal Revenue Code, Section 6501 provides a three-year statute of limitations on tax audits with two exceptions:
> 1. If a taxpayer omits from gross income an amount that exceeds 25 percent of the stated gross income the time limit is doubled to 6 years.
> 2. The IRS has *no time limit* when an audit pertains to a tax return that is false or fraudulent, reflects a willful attempt to evade taxation or when no tax return at all is filed.


Thanks for the details!


----------

